# Any suggestions... Rescue Help needed



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys I am helping a local very small very rural animal shelter here in sc... I have posted the list of dogs that will be Euthanized this week all over the place (yahoo list groups, lab forums, went online and found a lot of mixed breed rescue groups and emailed them, and posted all over craigslist..)... and other ideas??

This shelter had over a 90% Euthansia rate before a few people stepped in to help... and thats gone way down .. but this week is bad since they have so many large dogs.. harder to find rescues

We want to send out a list each week to all the rescues between here and NY...lol... we have weekly transports that go up that way...

I even started a yahoo group call Save SC Dogs yesterday... dont have many member.. if you would like to join please go ahead!! everyone can help.. SaveSCdogs : Save SC Dogs

Here is what i have been posting

please cross post!!!!

Barnwell Animal Shelter In Sc.. Dogs Need Help!! 



GUYS THIS SHELTER IS VERRRRRRRY FULL AND HAS LOTS OF LARGE DOGS WHICH ISNT THE NORMAL FOR THEM. THESE GUYS ARE URGENT. WE HAVE TO GET THEM SAVED BY THIS WEEKEND AT THE LATEST.. TRANSPORT HELP WILL BE PROVIDED.... ALL THESE DOGS WILL BE UTD,ALTERED & HW TESTED... PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN HELP THESE POOR DOGS.. PLEASE CROSS POST!! 

Petfinder pet list - Pets at Barnwell County Animal Shelter

BARNWELL COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER 
BARNWELL, SC 

~~THESE ARE URGENT~~ 
ONCE AGAIN, THE SHELTER IS FULL AND THESE GUYS NEED TO GET OUT NOW!!! IF YOU CAN TAKE ONE OR FOSTER ONE, PLEASE LET US KNOW... 
TRANSPORT AVAILABLE!!! 

Pull fee is $65, which includes altering, hw test, vaccines and microchip... 

CONTACT: 
[email protected] 
OR 
AJAJAKESANCHO[email protected] 
OR 
[email protected]


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Will cross post as well - good job.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

So many labs! I'll put it on the GRiC forum.

Margaret


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just posted this on Lab Ret. Forum...*

Robinsegg:

Just posted this on the Labrador Retriever Forum.

Lots of Labs in Barnwell, SC, need rescue!! - Labrador Retriever Dogs Chat Board - Dogs, Puppies, Photos, Training, Pictures, Rescue Forums


----------

